# Smoking different meats/fish at the same time?



## mummel (Apr 10, 2015)

I was wondering if doing different foods at the same time is recommended.  I've read a lot of people like to use specific chips for specific foods.  So that's one consideration (i.e. everything will come out smelling like pecan smoke).  The other thing I thought about is sauces dripping from top to bottom and changing the taste of lower meats.

Is this a big deal?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2015)

I have found once I smoked salmon in my smoker.... everything tasted/smelled like salmon....   I have a dedicated smoker for fish....


----------



## cmayna (Apr 10, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have found once I smoked salmon in my smoker.... everything tasted/smelled like salmon.... I have a dedicated smoker for fish....


Ummmmmmm!  Smoke Salmon flavored pork ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously, that is why I also have a couple dedicated smokers just for my Salmon.


----------



## mummel (Apr 11, 2015)

So if I dont have 2 smokers, how does one do it?  Smoke separately and just clean it after?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

mummel said:


> So if I dont have 2 smokers, how does one do it?  Smoke separately and just clean it after?



Yes. The only eat to really get the fish smell out would be to clean with vinegar and lemon after your smoke. Leave the door to the smoker open for a good two-three days after cleaning.


----------



## mummel (Apr 14, 2015)

This woman did chicken and salmon a the same time:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have been smoking salmon for over 30 years. I can tell you that it will give an off flavor to whatever you are smoking in the smoker. Tuna is even worse. If you like salmon flavored chicken go for it.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

mummel said:


> This woman did chicken and salmon a the same time:



She also installed the water pan wrong and is smoking salmon at 200 degrees so I wouldn't trust a thing she says.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

@mummel  everyone has their own techniques and I am sure tons of people use one smoker for fish and meat but the people on here seem to be some of the most knowledgeable people around so I would believe when they caution you against using the same smoker for both.

You can get a little chief for $100 and smoke all the fish you want without worrying about cleaning or passing the flavors from one item to the next.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2015)

Cleavage speaks louder than words....   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Cleavage speaks louder than words.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


I am at work and was worried about someone walking in and wondering what I was watching


----------



## mummel (Apr 14, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> She also installed the water pan wrong and is smoking salmon at 200 degrees so I wouldn't trust a thing she says.


I'm surprised you could focus on small details like that with those things in your face!


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 15, 2015)

Stronger tasting fish could pose issues, however I've smoked several Trout fillets and never noticed a fishy taste on other meats.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm speechless , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .


----------



## mummel (Apr 15, 2015)

HAHA checkout 2min 31 secs


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2015)

No Comment !!

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Apr 15, 2015)

Ewwwwwwe!!!!   Fish and chicken at the same time?  OMG!   WTF?!


----------



## mummel (Apr 16, 2015)

bbq-babes-171-e1350342438729.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

No Comment !!

Gary


----------



## patg (Apr 17, 2015)

Everythings bigger in texas


----------



## mummel (Apr 10, 2015)

I was wondering if doing different foods at the same time is recommended.  I've read a lot of people like to use specific chips for specific foods.  So that's one consideration (i.e. everything will come out smelling like pecan smoke).  The other thing I thought about is sauces dripping from top to bottom and changing the taste of lower meats.

Is this a big deal?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2015)

I have found once I smoked salmon in my smoker.... everything tasted/smelled like salmon....   I have a dedicated smoker for fish....


----------



## cmayna (Apr 10, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have found once I smoked salmon in my smoker.... everything tasted/smelled like salmon.... I have a dedicated smoker for fish....


Ummmmmmm!  Smoke Salmon flavored pork ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously, that is why I also have a couple dedicated smokers just for my Salmon.


----------



## mummel (Apr 11, 2015)

So if I dont have 2 smokers, how does one do it?  Smoke separately and just clean it after?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

mummel said:


> So if I dont have 2 smokers, how does one do it?  Smoke separately and just clean it after?



Yes. The only eat to really get the fish smell out would be to clean with vinegar and lemon after your smoke. Leave the door to the smoker open for a good two-three days after cleaning.


----------



## mummel (Apr 14, 2015)

This woman did chicken and salmon a the same time:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have been smoking salmon for over 30 years. I can tell you that it will give an off flavor to whatever you are smoking in the smoker. Tuna is even worse. If you like salmon flavored chicken go for it.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

mummel said:


> This woman did chicken and salmon a the same time:



She also installed the water pan wrong and is smoking salmon at 200 degrees so I wouldn't trust a thing she says.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

@mummel  everyone has their own techniques and I am sure tons of people use one smoker for fish and meat but the people on here seem to be some of the most knowledgeable people around so I would believe when they caution you against using the same smoker for both.

You can get a little chief for $100 and smoke all the fish you want without worrying about cleaning or passing the flavors from one item to the next.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2015)

Cleavage speaks louder than words....   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Cleavage speaks louder than words.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


I am at work and was worried about someone walking in and wondering what I was watching


----------



## mummel (Apr 14, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> She also installed the water pan wrong and is smoking salmon at 200 degrees so I wouldn't trust a thing she says.


I'm surprised you could focus on small details like that with those things in your face!


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 15, 2015)

Stronger tasting fish could pose issues, however I've smoked several Trout fillets and never noticed a fishy taste on other meats.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm speechless , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .


----------



## mummel (Apr 15, 2015)

HAHA checkout 2min 31 secs


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2015)

No Comment !!

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Apr 15, 2015)

Ewwwwwwe!!!!   Fish and chicken at the same time?  OMG!   WTF?!


----------



## mummel (Apr 16, 2015)

bbq-babes-171-e1350342438729.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

No Comment !!

Gary


----------



## patg (Apr 17, 2015)

Everythings bigger in texas


----------

